# Steinhart to make 39mm watches from summer 2017



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Apologies if I'm double posting and this topic has been covered already but I came across the below video on Youtube and the author states that he contacted Steinhart directly about the possibility of making smaller watches. He says they replied saying that "Ocean models with 39mm case are planned in the summer 2017". Hope this is true and not a wind up as I'm sure lots of people would like a smaller version of their watches.


----------



## Surfish (Apr 24, 2016)

OVM in 39mm would make it even better imo... More vintage feel

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

This would be great if true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromejob (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh, yes yes yes ye y…


\\ Sent from an Android or iOS device //


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Would love to see an Explorer i homage from them.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

That would be Amazing! The only reason I traded my OVM was because I really wanted a Sub homage in the 39-40mm range. This is great news if it's true! I just hope the prices are the same as current. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knoc (Feb 10, 2012)

Id hit that at 39mm.


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

Only reason I sold mine was lack of wear because it was too big. I had changed the hands, bezel and straps trying to make it smaller but nothing worked.





I can't say for sure I'd buy another in 39mm but would consider it a possibility.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

For me, it's not the size. The lugs need to curve downwards instead of sticking out straight.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

True or not it's caused my wallet to have a panic attack. :-d


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

If they make a 39mm TI I'm in. I guess I will have too wait.


----------



## Ruggs (Apr 1, 2016)

Tanjecterly said:


> For me, it's not the size. The lugs need to curve downwards instead of sticking out straight.


I know what you mean, but it might not be as much of an issue @ 39mm though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

If this is true I will own a Steinhart in the near future


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

I kinda like Steinhart but the straight lugs on a 42mm case just made them wear too awkward for my taste. It will be interesting to see these new models. A 39mm vintage GMT would likely take my money.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fumiyasu (Sep 16, 2007)

Me too, 39mm seems to be my sweet spot and TI would be great.[

QUOTE=AVS_Racing;40778642]If they make a 39mm TI I'm in. I guess I will have too wait.[/QUOTE]


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Until Steinhart announces it, one might want to be cautious about reporting it as fact -- my 2 cents.

A 39/40mm diver from Steinhart would be cool though (with curved/drilled lugs).


----------



## Chales132 (Jul 31, 2013)

I so hope that this is true, it'll trigger a sell off of 42mm Oceans though I'll bet. 39mm would certainly suit me better and would get my money for sure.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

I might sell my Tiger and upgrade if they do it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

cuevobat said:


> I might sell my Tiger and upgrade if they do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh who am I kidding. I'll probably mod the Tiger to a black bay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

That would be great news indeed


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Narc'd said:


> Apologies if I'm double posting and this topic has been covered already but I came across the below video on Youtube and the author states that he contacted Steinhart directly about the possibility of making smaller watches. He says they replied saying that "Ocean models with 39mm case are planned in the summer 2017". Hope this is true and not a wind up as I'm sure lots of people would like a smaller version of their watches.


First I have heard of this rumor.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Like to see some chronos in the 40mm range too. This is good news for sure.


----------



## NiklasF (Apr 12, 2017)

I just asked Sterinhart to confirm this. I will let you guys know what they said. 


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

If they would make the OVM on the 39mm case, with either the v1-stile black dial, or even the v2-style gray dial, I am in. (Unless Mr. Trump completely sends the U.S. $ down the toilet by this summer and they are then going for $500 US +)


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> If they would make the OVM on the 39mm case, with either the v1-stile black dial, or even the v2-style gray dial, I am in. (Unless Mr. Trump completely sends the U.S. $ down the toilet by this summer and they are then going for $500 US +)


I'm kinda the same, except I'd love them to drop the Vintage part and have a more normal coloured lume instead on the curry powder stuff they currently use.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I just don't believe it, as much as I want to, I just don't......





......haven't there been rumours like this before?


----------



## TJ Boogie (May 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> I just don't believe it, as much as I want to, I just don't......
> 
> ......haven't there been rumours like this before?


Indeed, it would be a shame to get our hopes up -- to have them dashed again.


----------



## vagabondJoe (Mar 25, 2017)

Subscribed for confirmation!


----------



## husonfirst (Nov 20, 2011)

That would be great if true.


----------



## Fdblue (Mar 25, 2017)

They will sell a bunch if true.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## n1k0 (Oct 24, 2015)

If true and having read about it for years now, I couldn't see them not addressing the long flat lugs issue at the same time. Can't wait for this summer!


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I will certainly buy a 39mm OVM, especially if the lugs are sorted out and the dial is much closer to black than grey. I sold my OVM 2.0 and bought a Squale 20 Atmos Maxi around 6 months ago and haven't looked back. I could deal with the somewhat mismatched grey dial with black bezel, but the lugs were the deal breaker.


----------



## NiklasF (Apr 12, 2017)

Just got this from Steinhart: 
"Dear Niklas,

currently, we are thinking, just thinking of a 39 mm !


Viele Grüße,
Best regards,

Judith H. Kuchler
Steinhart Watches GmbH"


Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DEV.Woulf (Jul 29, 2012)

Lots of people think about things, but that doesn't mean anything. Their sales are good so they will take their sweet time with it.


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

I don't see why not, as their sister company Debaufre before it was run to the ground by the son of the owner made 39mm dive watches in the past. Debaufre came into existence due to some trademark issue raised by "Steinhausen" watches of all people. You know the company that advertises on the back of magazines and airline mags and how they tout their chinese movement watches are worth thousands of dollars!

Steinharts were sold as Debaufre watches in the US for a while, as Elsa & Jon (forgot their last name) were actually based in the US and sold watches from here. I guess as Stinhart is based in Germany, Steinhausen could not force them to change their name and cannot prevent them from selling watches with similar sounding names from Germany.

http://www.debaufre.com/watch-line/ocean-1.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/how-get-debaufre-ocean-1-black-39mm-733375.html



NiklasF said:


> Just got this from Steinhart:
> "Dear Niklas,
> 
> currently, we are thinking, just thinking of a 39 mm !
> ...


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> currently, we are thinking, just thinking of a 39 mm !


Thanks for the info. If anyone at Steinhart watches reads this or other watch forums where I've read this rumour discussed then they will see there would be a decent market for a 39mm. Hope they think about it a bit quicker, just a bit quicker!


----------



## mdwilson (Jun 2, 2015)

About time... 39-40mm from them would be nice.


----------



## briandb (Jun 17, 2015)

cuevobat said:


> I might sell my Tiger and upgrade if they do it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I might buy your tiger..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnzalez (Apr 13, 2010)

I'd be all over an OVM in 39mm. 40 or 41 with curved lugs would be somewhat preferred but I'd take a scaled down one with straight lugs too...


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

Steinhart to make 39mm watches from summer 2017
Ich denke, das ist wahr. Und I'd proudly rock an O1V in 39mm.

Steinhart, nimm mein Geld!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

.....Then let's all write/email Steinhart and request a 39-41mm Ocean.

With all the responses this topic is getting Steinhart will not only "think" about it, they will in Nike slang, "Just do it."


----------



## Illionaire (Apr 9, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> .....Then let's all write/email Steinhart and request a 39-41mm Ocean.
> 
> With all the responses this topic is getting Steinhart will not only "think" about it, they will in Nike slang, "Just do it."


Good idea. I'm in

Sent from my E6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I emailed Steinhart just as NiklasF did and got the exact same reply -


> currently, we are thinking, just thinking of a 39 mm !


, as did some others on another forum I read. It's a copy and paste job. I replied saying that I thought a 39mm Ocean/OVM was a popular topic on the forums and I reckoned it would be a seller for them. If Steinhart read the forums, which I'd imagine they do as it's great marketing information, then they are aware of the demand or not. But I reckon emailing them can't be of any harm to reinforce the idea.


----------



## slorollin (Dec 9, 2016)

I'd love a 39mm, brass/bronze, diving GMT. Offer it with a blue face option and you couldn't keep up with the orders. IMO


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm very keen, if Steinhart really makes 38 - 39 mm MilSub homage OVM.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Narc'd said:


> I emailed Steinhart just as NiklasF did and got the exact same reply - , as did some others on another forum I read. It's a copy and paste job. I replied saying that I thought a 39mm Ocean/OVM was a popular topic on the forums and I reckoned it would be a seller for them. If Steinhart read the forums, which I'd imagine they do as it's great marketing information, then they are aware of the demand or not. But I reckon emailing them can't be of any harm to reinforce the idea.


Good on you Narc'd and Niklas.

It appears Steinhart is slowly open to a smaller diameter. I also emailed them June of last year and here's the response I got;

"We have no plans for a 40 mm diver, sorry."

From no to maybe is progress. I sent them another email and we shall see.

In the meantime, those who're interested, keep emailing Steinhart.

Cheers.

Rick


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Just received an email from Steinhart. So it is the same response sent to NarcD and Niklas.

The official line from Steinhart is this, " currently, we are thinking, just thinking of maybe makeing a 39 mm ! "

Fyi guys.


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Me, i was more specific with the question [because the only Steinhart i like, its the Ti 500 version], so i've asked them if they have any plans on making a 40mm or below version of the Titanium 500 and they told straightforward that they have no such plans.


----------



## Siskiyoublues (Mar 17, 2016)

If only. My OVM Maxi is so close to being perfect. The only things that would make me like it more would be if it was 40mm and more curve in the legs. 
A guy can dream, shucks, maybe ginault will make one.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

How about a forum 40 mm OVM Maxi with a dark blue matte dial and black bezel insert, no date, no special text on the dial but something Dive Watch Forum on the caseback, on a matching (and I mean MATCHING) dark blue Nato strap? 

There. Problem solved. 

Do it, Steinhart.


----------



## happyrock (Jul 15, 2014)

If they offered a 39 or 40mm option, they'd go from not even being considered to a definite option.


----------



## slammjack (Mar 25, 2012)

Hell yeah! As long as they shorten the lugs with it, I'd definitely be down. I'd love to see their Ti Premium model at 39 mm.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Narc'd said:


> I emailed Steinhart just as NiklasF did and got the exact same reply - , as did some others on another forum I read. It's a copy and paste job. I replied saying that I thought a 39mm Ocean/OVM was a popular topic on the forums and I reckoned it would be a seller for them. If Steinhart read the forums, which I'd imagine they do as it's great marketing information, then they are aware of the demand or not. But I reckon emailing them can't be of any harm to reinforce the idea.


I sent something like that too the other day. Let's see....


----------



## NicolausPictor (May 7, 2017)

I really like my Ocean GMT, but I'd really like a 39mm version. I've emailed them, basically throwing money at them. I'm curious to see their response.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Fdblue (Mar 25, 2017)

Speaking of big watches, I love the looks of their Aviation dual timer premium http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/steinhart-watches/aviation-dual-time-premium
I can deal with the 44mm diameter but the lug to lug is 55mm! I would not think twice if they make a smaller version of this beast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchutalkinboutwillis (Oct 12, 2015)

I would buy multiple of the Ocean line if they made 39-40mm

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Someone should paste a link to this thread into an email and send it to Steinhart!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Narc'd said:


> Someone should paste a link to this thread into an email and send it to Steinhart!


Already did and they're " thinking about it "(referring to the 39mm).


----------



## ducatiross (Aug 2, 2015)

I think it would be a great move for them, especially as I assume they would combine it with the more delicate bezel numbers.

Only bought my first Steinhart a week ago, the red/black GMT, but I think it is a very well built quality watch and on a par in most areas with my Zenith and Omega. But I wish they did a tapered 22-16 stainless band to fit it as then it would be perfect. And if they do produce a 39mm version, then a tapered strap would be essential as the straight 22mm band would be too bulky and spoil the lines.

But I don't think the 42mm is too big and I only have a small wrist. It fits comfortably and the the straight lugs are fine, but only if you have a flat wrist.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

ducatiross said:


> ...
> 
> But I don't think the 42mm is too big and I only have a small wrist. It fits comfortably and the the straight lugs are fine, but only if you have a flat wrist.


Agreed. Mine on my 6.5 - 6.75" size puny but flat wrist, for the whole of this work week. 








Best looking MilSub homage I ever handled, imho.

But still, 38-40 mm would be ideal. ;-)


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Agreed. Mine on my 6.5 - 6.75" size puny but flat wrist, for the whole of this work week.
> View attachment 11837306
> 
> 
> ...


Same size wrist here. Do you experience lug overhang?


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

39mm would be a good thing to see.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

A 39 mm OVM with contoured (rather than flat - ugh!) lugs would be very compelling to me... As it is, my OVM 1.0 lasted over a year in my rotation with very little wear. Could not get past that lug profile and found the size too big relative to the watch to which it pays homage. I also had a MKII LRRP Milsub (42.1 mm) and a first gen ARmida A1 (42mm). The MKII and the Armida got a lot more wrist time because of the lug profile (I'd catch a glimpse of the side of the case - and lugs - when I'd glance down at my wrist and the Steinhart was ruined for me), but ultimately all three were sold or traded due to the larger size.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

bvc2005 said:


> Same size wrist here. Do you experience lug overhang?


Almost, as the distance measured along the flat side of my wrist is around 51mm. My OVM measures 50 mm lug2lug.

Yup, I just realised that I got a really flat wrist.


----------



## catanha (Mar 21, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Almost, as the distance measured along the flat side of my wrist is around 51mm. My OVM measures 50 mm lug2lug.
> 
> Yup, I just realised that I got a really flat wrist.


Would you mind taking a shot from a little farther? Same wrist size and really in the mood to get a pepsi gmt.

busy trying to save money and then spend it all on watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

catanha said:


> Would you mind taking a shot from a little farther? Same wrist size and really in the mood to get a pepsi gmt.
> 
> busy trying to save money and then spend it all on watches


No problem, since I'm wearing it this week. Here you go.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I never wore a watch larger than 40mm so I were a little worry when I placed order for my Pepsi.

But after two weeks I think that I worried too much, my wrist became familiar with the watch's size and weight and I actually feel quite comfortable wearing my Pepsi at work or other activities.

Anyway a smaller version could be a good idea and I might buy it too.

Or an upgrade for the bracelet for existing watches is also welcome. Ideally a 22mm tapered to 18mm at the clasp.









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## ducatiross (Aug 2, 2015)

lvt;41913554
Or an upgrade for the bracelet for existing watches is also welcome. Ideally a 22mm tapered to 18mm at the clasp.
[/QUOTE said:


> I want this too and asked Steinhart if there was a tapered strap, but they said no.
> 
> I would also be really keen on a 39mm model, like the earlier GMTs or Subs with more subtle bezel numeric font.


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

I'd just like to insert this factoid into the conversation. Steinhart Ocean series lugs are not "flat". As you can see by the photo below of a Seiko Sumo (known for its long, curved lugs) on top of an OVM that the Steinhart's lugs do indeed curve downwards, just not as dramatically as the Sumo. I think that Steinhart could add another 1 to 2 mm of downward curvature and satisfy the needs of almost everyone who have more rounded wrists, but that is a decision not taken lightly as it would require a completely new CAD design and tooling investment.


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

Just saw the video and this posting. Whilst I loved the look of the OVM2 and OVM Maxi SE. I ultimately sold them as they were just too big. I wanted to persuade myself that I would get used to the larger size, but I didn't. If they did the range in a smaller size I would be first in line to get a couple of vintage models. Here's hoping....


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm going to push back on the premise of this thread and I am probably one of the oldest guys here who lived through the era of much smaller watches including dive watches. So a friendly contrarian view. The customer votes what he/she likes. Supply meet demand. People...most that like dive watches prefer a bigger face watch. Heck the Seiko Tuna I also own is wildly popular and the smaller model is 47.7mm in diameter. So I defend the 42mm Steinhart aesthetic. In fact, I love the design of the Ocean 1. All said, and a bit more of a contrarian view, I vastly prefer quartz movements to mechanical as well or otherwise I would own a Steinhart Ocean 1. So my vote is...I don't care if Steinhart makes a sub 40mm variant of the Ocean 1. I don't want a smaller iteration. I am a tallish guy with 6.75" wrist as well. Btw, I am not a hater of Rolex Sub size divers. They are OK. I simply prefer a slightly larger watch.

Enter a Chinese quartz watch by the name of Phoibos that basically steals the case, screw down case back, sapphire crystal and cyclops, bezel, dial and hands from a Steinhart Ocean 1 only with a more accurate Ronda 515 quartz movement versus mechanical movement in an Ocean 1. Even bracelet is similar with solid end links...but clasp isn't milled and uses pins versus screws...some may even prefer the reliability of pins. Astounding they can sell this watch for $100. I would even pay more for a slightly fancier movement than the Swiss Ronda 515 movement as long as still quartz but hard to fault the 515 for its work horse effectiveness at very low cost...little need for more. The movement can be replaced very inexpensively...I can do it myself in fact...and it keeps time to a handful of seconds per month. Effectively the Phoibos is a Steinhart Ocean 1, parts made in the same Chinese factory to the same quality standards...bezel action/alignment, watch fit and finish are excellent at...1/4 the price. To me, 42mm diameter is the sweet spot with average size wrist for a dive watch because bezel width on dive watches reduces dial area compared to either a chronograph or dress watch which changes the perception of size when viewing the dial. I love the case proportions and bezel vertical pitch or slope borrowed from Steinhart which I believe they nailed aka lifted from Rolex which is a masterpiece in shape albeit scaled smaller. The Phoibos is basically a rebranded Steinhart without a ceramic bezel insert with a quartz movement...again latter is what I prefer because I hate to wind watches, I don't like the inaccuracy of mechanical movements, I don't like watch winders, not to mention expensive service bills and I rotate my watches too much to keep an automatic wound. So if hoping for a further evolution of watches, I want more quartz movements in higher end watches...solar charging even being optional...latter not necessary by any means and I own a couple. I am perfectly fine with a battery watch because a battery is simple to change and batteries are dirt cheap. Don't need atomic either because quartz movements are so accurate. 

My comments...and cheers to fellow watch lovers of all stripes.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

automan69 said:


> I'm going to push back on the premise of this thread and I am probably one of the oldest guys here who lived through the era of much smaller watches including dive watches. So a friendly contrarian view. The customer votes what he/she likes. Supply meet demand. People...most that like dive watches prefer a bigger face watch. Heck the Seiko Tuna I also own is wildly popular and the smaller model is 47.7mm in diameter. So I defend the 42mm Steinhart aesthetic. In fact, I love the design of the Ocean 1. All said, and a bit more of a contrarian view, I vastly prefer quartz movements to mechanical as well or otherwise I would own a Steinhart Ocean 1. So my vote is...I don't care if Steinhart makes a sub 40mm variant of the Ocean 1. I don't want a smaller iteration. I am a tallish guy with 6.75" wrist as well. Btw, I am not a hater of Rolex Sub size divers. They are OK. I simply prefer a slightly larger watch.
> 
> Enter a Chinese quartz watch by the name of Phoibos that basically steals the case, sapphire crystal, hands and dial from a Steinhart Ocean 1 only with a more accurate Ronda 515 quartz movement versus mechanical movement in an Ocean 1. 1/4 the price. Love this 42mm dia. watch including the size and proportions 'borrowed' from Steinhart.
> 
> My vote.


Interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I'm going to push back on the premise of this thread....


I'm totally with you on having more high end quartz watches. Also agree that 42mm isn't anyway near unwearable - I too have a 300m Tuna and it wears fine, but while I haven't handled a Steinhart in person, from all I can gather from the web the main issue for me and my 6.5" wrist would be the lug tip to lug tip measurements and the way the lugs stick straight out from the case. I had a nice Zixen Zulu but the lugs stuck out similarly to the Steinhart's and it just wasn't right on my wrist. I was hoping a 39mm Steinhart may also shrink the overall length of the watch as well and make it more wearable.

At $99 for one of those Phoibos watches I definitely would be tempted to try one though...but...they don't do a 42mm in no-date and that's what I'd want. I was thinking if I could get a black, 42mm no-date and it wore OK for me then I'd get a 60 minute Steinhart OVM bezel insert and swap it into the Phoibos (I don't buy watches without a full 60 minute bezel).


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

Narc'd said:


> I'm totally with you on having more high end quartz watches. Also agree that 42mm isn't anyway near unwearable - I too have a 300m Tuna and it wears fine, but while I haven't handled a Steinhart in person, from all I can gather from the web the main issue for me and my 6.5" wrist would be the lug tip to lug tip measurements and the way the lugs stick straight out from the case. I had a nice Zixen Zulu but the lugs stuck out similarly to the Steinhart's and it just wasn't right on my wrist. I was hoping a 39mm Steinhart may also shrink the overall length of the watch as well and make it more wearable.
> 
> At $99 for one of those Phoibos watches I definitely would be tempted to try one though...but...they don't do a 42mm in no-date and that's what I'd want. I was thinking if I could get a black, 42mm no-date and it wore OK for me then I'd get a 60 minute Steinhart OVM bezel insert and swap it into the Phoibos (I don't buy watches without a full 60 minute bezel).


The quality of part content at price point is off the hook from the enterprising Phoibos Chinese manufacturer. Would love to be the fly on the wall at Steinhart when they learned of Phoibos selling virtually the identical watch much cheaper only with a quartz movement I personally prefer whereby others on this forum only give credence to watches with less accurate mechanical movements. Btw, I am a mechanical engineer and I know a lot about mechanical things like mechanical movements.  I just prefer quartz on many levels FWIW.

So Narc'd, why not pick one up, pull the dial out, remove the date wheel from the Ronda movement, shave the cyclops and you have what you want. You maybe able to obtain a non date dial from Steinhart if you contact them...or drop in a custom dial. Steinhart dial should be drop in...and you will get better lume in process.  I have considered the same except that I like the cyclops and the date. The blue on this watch is unbelievable...amazing. I enjoy the cyclops aesthetic but of course respect those that prefer a cleaner look without the date.

Have fun.


----------



## WilliamA (Jul 18, 2016)

SuperP said:


> Me, i was more specific with the question [because the only Steinhart i like, its the Ti 500 version], so i've asked them if they have any plans on making a 40mm or below version of the Titanium 500 and they told straightforward that they have no such plans.


That was the one I was hoping for. When did you mail them and got that answer, was it just some time ago?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Lee_K said:


> I'd just like to insert this factoid into the conversation. Steinhart Ocean series lugs are not "flat". As you can see by the photo below of a Seiko Sumo (known for its long, curved lugs) on top of an OVM that the Steinhart's lugs do indeed curve downwards, just not as dramatically as the Sumo. I think that Steinhart could add another 1 to 2 mm of downward curvature and satisfy the needs of almost everyone who have more rounded wrists, but that is a decision not taken lightly as it would require a completely new CAD design and tooling investment.
> 
> View attachment 11855402


Yeah, I am lazy when I describe the lug profile as flat. More accurately, the profile is angular - squared off at the ends of the lugs - where a Rolex/homage to a Rolex is a beautiful flowing curve! Here are some photos from a 2012 Worn&Wound comparison that show the Steinhart OVM 1.0 and the Armida A2 1.0 side by side:















Interestingly, as Lee_K points out, the "curviness" of the caseback and lugs of the Armida is almost entirely optical as in reality the caseback and lugs are darn near as flat as the Steinhart... The other thing that is evident is that the "flatness" I have complained about is actually on the top of the lug rather than on the bottom!

This photo from Worn&Wound provides a 3/4 view from above and to the side and highlights other differences between the two cases. I find Steinhart looks "thin" and the lines aren't faithful to the Rolex to which it pays homage. In addition to the lug profile, the crown guards are "off" (IMNHO):









From other angles, of course, this is not the case (no pun intended), though I find the lugs to be too "thin" at their extremities on the Steinhart:









Here's my own pic (both watches long since gone) - you'll appreciate why I used Worn&Wound's photos!:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would agree with the above from my personal experience. If the lugs had beveled or chamfered edges and less sharp steep angles from the top down, I believe the perception of flatness and length would change. I look at my Omega seamaster case as an example where clever chamfering and rounding allow the case to wear smaller than overall dimensions. I wonder perhaps if the case shape with minimal edge machining on the steinheirts keeps their overall cost down and competitive. If all those ocean one cases had a couple more machining steps I imagine their bottom line would
Change. 

I have said before the angular case makes Steinhart somewhat unique in this segment (mostly sub homages) and creates personality to the brand but I believe it comes at the cost of perceived size/comfort and keeping costs down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## automan69 (Apr 14, 2017)

boatswain said:


> I would agree with the above from my personal experience. If the lugs had beveled or chamfered edges and less sharp steep angles from the top down, I believe the perception of flatness and length would change. I look at my Omega seamaster case as an example where clever chamfering and rounding allow the case to wear smaller than overall dimensions. I wonder perhaps if the case shape with minimal edge machining on the steinheirts keeps their overall cost down and competitive. If all those ocean one cases had a couple more machining steps I imagine their bottom line would
> Change.
> 
> I have said before the angular case makes Steinhart somewhat unique in this segment (mostly sub homages) and creates personality to the brand but I believe it comes at the cost of perceived size/comfort and keeping costs down
> ...


The cost issue in terms of machining operations is questionable. I love the aesthetic of the Steinhart case...one of my favorite dive watches. I own the Phoibos which is the identical case and solid link bracelet. It is one of the most comfortable dive watches I own...whether on bracelet or rubber strap. I have a 6.75" wrist.
Angling the lugs down isn't necessarily more comfortable by any stretch of credulity.


----------



## calisun (Jun 21, 2017)

After much speculation about Steinhart releasing some 39mm versions of their watches,
I received official confirmation from Steinhart this morning (6-28-17). It reads:

Dear John,

Will come out with some 39mm models this summer.

Pls wait for the newsletter.

Thx.

Best regards,
Judith H. Kuchler
Steinhart Watches GmbH


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hooray! |>


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Looking forward to see what they come out with. Their current 42mm Ocean One spawned many variations - bezel colours, dial colours, OVM, vintage, GMT, etc. I hope they do something similar with a 39mm case...and drilled lugs on these too please Steinhart?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

I got the Tiger Concept 5517 2 days ago - was really hoping Steinhart might produce something like this. The size works well for me, 39.35mm bezel.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

39mm GMT TI Pleeeeeze


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

AVS_Racing said:


> 39mm GMT TI Pleeeeeze


Yes please.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

AVS_Racing said:


> 39mm GMT TI Pleeeeeze


I would love this as well. Right now I'm wearing the GMT-Ocean 1 Pepsi and I'd love a 39mm GMT with ceramic bezel and OT styling...but seeing as how we just got a 42mm batman, I'm not hopeful.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I have my eye on the new Batman GMT but I have to unload a few watches first, so I guess I will hold out a bit more to see what 39mm they come up with.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

I really didn't believe this, steinhart making smaller watches, especially after on Facebook they responded to say they weren't doing this. Then I got an email saying that they are, so it looks to be true...... 


.....very interested to see what versions they'll bring out and whether these will be shrunk versions of the ocean one or something different.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Yes. Can confirm what Calison (John) mentioned earlier. Email from Judith received earlier today. Please note I asked if the 39mm will be the Ocean divers series. She did not specify on her email below. So hoping it would be the dive watches. 

"yes, we will come out with some 39mm models this summer.

Pls wait for the newsletter."

Thx

Viele Grüße,
Best regards,

Judith H. Kuchler
Steinhart Watches GmbH



Cheers,

Rick


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> Yes. Can confirm what Calison (John) mentioned earlier. Email from Judith received earlier today. Please note I asked if the 39mm will be the Ocean divers series. She did not specify on her email below. So hoping it would be the dive watches.
> 
> "yes, we will come out with some 39mm models this summer.
> 
> ...


I got the same message......


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

A 39mm OVM w/black dial would work for me.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> A 39mm OVM w/black dial would work for me.


That would be great if they made it. (And a special version just for me with normal coloured lume while I'm in a wishful mood!)


----------



## Ard (Jul 21, 2014)

I owned an Ocean One before I joined the forum and did things to make myself like it, I changed the hands, I changed the straps and bracelets but in the end sold it because it was overpowering on my wrist.











Had that






watch been a 39mm watch I'd still have it. The timekeeping was freaky good and it was very well made. The bad news was that the flat lugs combined with the diameter made it look more like a 48mm bling watch on my wrist than could be mistaken for a real Sub.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Awesome news! Now a Titanium 500 in 39mm would be perfect! Please and thank you


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

*Here is an email I got from them, nice they answered it personally:*

Dear David,

we'll come out with some 39mm models this summer.

Pls wait for the newsletter.

Thx

Viele Grüße,
Best regards,

Judith H. Kuchler
Steinhart Watches GmbH

Phon: +49 (0) 821-5433800
Fax: +49 (0) 821-5433801
http:// www.steinhartwatches.de
Email: [email protected]


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

*My post went through a time machine and got duplicated*


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

DoctorWolf said:


> Awesome news! Now a Titanium 500 in 39mm would be perfect! Please and thank you


And in blue, please!


----------



## Vinguru (Jun 23, 2011)

I am hoping For curved ends, lugholes and tapered bracelets.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Anyone want to make a stab at the potential line up? Do we think it'll be a full line of watches or just maybe one or two to start off with? A straight up 39mm version of the ocean one black would seem the logical first out......


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Anyone want to make a stab at the potential line up? Do we think it'll be a full line of watches or just maybe one or two to start off with? A straight up 39mm version of the ocean one black would seem the logical first out......


Assuming that they do actually come out with a 39mm watch in the first place my guess is...

A diver, maybe a 39mm Ocean One style watch. I reckon their divers are by far the most in demand of their watches, if you wander around the interweb like I do it's hard to miss reviews of Ocean One's and OVM's. These would most likely sell in the biggest (most profitable) numbers.

If not an Ocean One style watch then possibly a vintage big crown/no crown guards early Sub homage. This would again be in demand and would steal less sales from their current 42mm Ocean one style watches as there is less of a direct cross over in their aesthetics.

Initially my guess is there'll be limited models released, maybe 2 different coloured bezel insert options or something like that. Once sales are off the ground it's relatively easy to get extra models released in the future using the same case, just print different dials, hands, bezel inserts. An example of this would be their recent "Batman" release, it's created a bit of stir upon release but really all Steinhart had to do was take the Ocean One Titanium Premium and drop a GMT movement into the case (and make a movement ring to hold it maybe?), add a different bezel insert, change the colour of the print a fraction on the chapter ring. Using the same model, new 39mm watches could be drip fed out over a number of years of the product cycle.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Anyone want to make a stab at the potential line up? Do we think it'll be a full line of watches or just maybe one or two to start off with? A straight up 39mm version of the ocean one black would seem the logical first out......


No one has mentioned a dress watch.

They don't have any unless you consider their Marine line passing as a dress watch. Just playing the devil's advocate here. But I, too, am hoping it's a diver.

We'll soon find out.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Anyone want to make a stab at the potential line up? Do we think it'll be a full line of watches or just maybe one or two to start off with? A straight up 39mm version of the ocean one black would seem the logical first out......


A 39 mm OVM.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> No one has mentioned a dress watch.
> 
> They don't have any unless you consider their Marine line passing as a dress watch. Just playing the devil's advocate here. But I, too, am hoping it's a diver.
> 
> We'll soon find out.


I'm 99.99% sure it'll be a diver, but which style is the question I'd live answering. I suppose that I should be grateful that we don't have the pre pre-order tease of a new watch, followed by a pre-order and the a huge wait for the delivery to occur; at least with Steinhart they'll release it and it'll be available to order......


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

I think I posted this earlier in the thread, but it seems logical for them to release an explorer I homage now. I'd be interested in that. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

MrDanno said:


> Would love to see an Explorer i homage from them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


try Smiths PRS-25 from Timefactor...


----------



## Wolverine John (Jun 27, 2017)

Similar to what I just posted on a thread in the Steinhart forum, I would LOVE to see an OVM or Vintage Red in a 39 mm case size, curved lugs, and a black dial (as seen in the Mk. 1 versions of those models. The grey dial found in the Mk. 2 versions of those watches (especially the OVM) to emulate the ageing of the dial from UV rays just doesn't really do it for me; I much prefer black. If Steinhart releases either (or both!!!) of these models with these specifications it will be VERY hard to resist pulling the trigger.

While the Ocean 1 ceramic and Ocean GMT models offer astonishing value for money, I personally would most likely not buy one as they are homages to very well known watches. However, as the OVM is a homage to the no longer produced and ultra rare and expensive 5517 Milsub (only ~1000 of which were made) I would have absolutely no problem buying one. The lack of a cyclops and Mercedes hands means that only a true watch connoisseur would recognise an OVM as a Rolex homage. This is why the OVM is my favourite Steinhart. Yes, I like a date complication in a watch but the lack of one in the OVM gives the watch that super symmetrical, toolish yet dressy look that I love so much. 

All that combined with the ETA 2824-2 Elabore, sapphire crystal and Swiss made quality for only approx. $400 make it a jaw dropping proposition indeed.


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

rhj said:


> try Smiths PRS-25 from Timefactor...


Thanks. I've seen the smiths before. Cool watch, but I'm not a huge fan of the vintage explorer look. Plus the smiths seems pretty tall at 14+ mm. I'd love to see a homage to the modern 39mm explorer, or even something that's just explorer-eaque, not necessarily a homage, but just a 39mm steel sports watch.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## rhj (Feb 11, 2016)

MrDanno said:


> Thanks. I've seen the smiths before. Cool watch, but I'm not a huge fan of the vintage explorer look. Plus the smiths seems pretty tall at 14+ mm. I'd love to see a homage to the modern 39mm explorer, or even something that's just explorer-eaque, not necessarily a homage, but just a 39mm steel sports watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


have a look at the Archimede Outdoor, a modern design with a rational spirit


----------



## mfgue (Jun 24, 2016)

Similar to the 44mm, i would guess an ocean black and a pepsi gmt in 39mm.

I will be buying the 39mm pepsi as soon as its available!


----------



## Eirewatch (Jun 7, 2017)

Well if anybody is looking to sell an OVM LE to make way for what appears to be a more reasonably sized Steiny, then drop me a message! ??


----------



## Eirewatch (Jun 7, 2017)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> catanha said:
> 
> 
> > Would you mind taking a shot from a little farther? Same wrist size and really in the mood to get a pepsi gmt.
> ...


Appears to wear great IMO, nice pics ??


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

mfgue said:


> Similar to the 44mm, i would guess an ocean black and a pepsi gmt in 39mm.
> 
> I will be buying the 39mm pepsi as soon as its available!


A Pepsi GMT in 39mm is what I'm looking for!

Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba (Oct 18, 2015)

begud said:


> A Pepsi GMT in 39mm is what I'm looking for!
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


Either this, or a coke. Collection needs a GMT!!


----------



## 007_Omega (Jun 29, 2017)

Just saw this. I may have to purchase my first Steinhart when these come out. I'm more a fan of the vintage homages because those are something you can't even buy from Rolex themselves.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

007_Omega said:


> Just saw this. I may have to purchase my first Steinhart when these come out. I'm more a fan of the vintage homages because those are something you can't even buy from Rolex themselves.


Good point. Until the Steinhart arrives, these vintage Amphion are 40mm and 11.5mm thin:


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yup, and also this new 40 mm vintage Sub from Tisell to tie me over.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, and also this new 40 mm vintage Sub from Tisell to tie me over.
> 
> View attachment 12347565
> 
> ...


I just can't get away from you and this Tisell can I SWM!? Stop teasing me with it..... o|:rodekaart


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I just can't get away from you and this Tisell can I SWM!? Stop teasing me with it..... o|:rodekaart


Sorry bro.

I. CAN'T. HELP. IT. This one is too nice not to show around. My best buy this year.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Sorry bro.I. CAN'T. HELP. IT. This one is too nice not to show around. My best buy this year.


You mean it's even better than your Ginault ???Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> You mean it's even better than your Ginault ???Regards,


Of course not. Ginault is still the best quality Sub homage in my collection. However, it is also my most expensive Sub homage at the full price of US$1,299/-, and shipping not included. I'm lucky that I didn't have to pay the full price. ;-)

But if you considered the value and the price of Tisell, which I paid US$220, shipping included, you'll understand why I named the new Tisell vintage my best buy this year. I wouldn't be surprise if it run out of stock or price increase in the near future.

Btw, Borealis Estoril was named my best buy last year, beating my NTH Sub by just a hair. My worst buy last year? Definately the Deviate Ascent Pro which I backed at Kickstarter, which I haven't received the watch and it's already a total train wreck. :'(

Anyway, I'll be looking forward to the new Steinhart 39 mm, which I hope it's going to be a smaller OVM. Cheers.


----------



## jorgeledesma (Feb 22, 2016)

I just got the Steiny GMT Vintage at 42mm but would buy a 40mm in a heartbeat as well and some Pepsi please at 40mm


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

jorgeledesma said:


> I just got the Steiny GMT Vintage at 42mm but would buy a 40mm in a heartbeat as well and some Pepsi please at 40mm


Would LOVE a 40mm ceramic GMT Pepsi with 48mm drop lugs!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Ginseng108 said:


> Would LOVE a 40mm ceramic GMT Pepsi with 48mm drop lugs!


That's a good suggestion.


----------



## mfgue (Jun 24, 2016)

Just wanted to post some insight in the emails i sent to Steinhart, regarding a 39mm.

April 19th, i asked them about a 39mm and a release date. They replied:*Currently, we are thinking, just thinking of a 39mm.

*When asking about a possibly release, they replied: *We are just thinking about it, no details yet.*

June 8th, i asked them again regarding a release, this time they replied: *Not yet sorry. Pls wait for the newsletter.

*This time when asking about a possibly release, they replied:* it WILL come out when we are ready with the 39mm.
*
July 16th, wrote them today asking if release is this summer, will update when i get a respons.

Hope you guys can use this infomation.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

mfgue said:


> Just wanted to post some insight in the emails i sent to Steinhart, regarding a 39mm.
> 
> April 19th, i asked them about a 39mm and a release date. They replied:*Currently, we are thinking, just thinking of a 39mm.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised they didn't sell the company to run away from you after this many emails


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

RainDog said:


> I'm surprised they didn't sell the company to run away from you after this many emails


We need conscientious WIS like him!!!!


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

We shall badger Steinhart into submission until they release that darn 39mm Ocean.......


----------



## sfnewguy (May 20, 2006)

Yikes would have blocked him if I were Steinhart! :-d


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

This is a great video discussing the Phoibos $99 diver that uses the same exact watch parts sourced from the same factory that Steinhart uses......and it easily explains to me why Steinhart doesn't simply mod their case because it isn't their case at all....they buy an existing case. For them to come out with a smaller Ocean One, they'll need to either source a case that isn't too obviously someone else cases or design and manufacture their own....






What do you all think?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I'm sorry, I just couldn't sit through the 10 minute video. Has it been definitively confirmed that the cases are in fact from the same manufacturer?


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> I'm sorry, I just couldn't sit through the 10 minute video. Has it been definitively confirmed that the cases are in fact from the same manufacturer?


I doubt we'll ever get it confirmed but it looks exactly the same. If you go onto Alibaba or one of those similar sites and you're prepared to trawl through various watch case makers in China then you'll come across a good few cases that you'll recognise from microbrands.

That doesn't necessarily mean that the microbrand bought an off the shelf case though. Some of them do do this, some on the other hand design their own cases and then get them made in China. When the production runs are done I'm sure the factories that made them or the companies that subcontracted the machine work out just take the existing design and then offer it for sale.

This happened a couple of months ago when a new brand was announced by a poster here with hardly any posts - presumably they were linked to the company and joined to advertise their goods. I pasted some technical drawings into the thread from Borealis showing the exact same watch that had their name on it from a few years previously. The new company in question obviously just bought a catalog watch, got their logo laser engraved on the crown and brand on the dial and made the sales bumpf up like it was their innovative new design. The post vanished into thin air a short time later for whatever reason.

BTW - I don't have any problems with Chinese made cases, etc. They produce some really well made stuff as witnessed by many, many microbrands that are churning out really nice products.


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Dec1968 said:


> This is a great video discussing the Phoibos $99 diver that uses the same exact watch parts sourced from the same factory that Steinhart uses......and it easily explains to me why Steinhart doesn't simply mod their case because it isn't their case at all....they buy an existing case. For them to come out with a smaller Ocean One, they'll need to either source a case that isn't too obviously someone else cases or design and manufacture their own....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's safe to say none of the micros (if you can call Steinhart one) has their own case. They all buy from someone else. Even if they did own their cases, just look at the reps coming out from China. Should have no problem replicating one.

The strange thing is: when there are so much against the case, why does Phoibos choose to use the same? Could have used some other more "friendly" cases that other micros used.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

T3C said:


> I think it's safe to say none of the micros (if you can call Steinhart one) has their own case. They all buy from someone else. Even if they did own their cases, just look at the reps coming out from China. Should have no problem replicating one.
> 
> The strange thing is: when there are so much against the case, why does Phoibos choose to use the same? Could have used some other more "friendly" cases that other micros used.


It's a great looking case, but they also have a true 40mm Sub model as well, so this is for the larger-twisted crowd. Well played in my opinion. Check out their site to see the true Sub lookalike for $279.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Thanks, Narc'd. Makes sense and I'm fine with whatever sourcing as long as everything is represented above-board.

Their PY007A diver is a nice one. The Hulk-wannabe looks good. If they made a SD4K-style, I'd probably give them a swing.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

sfnewguy said:


> Yikes would have blocked him if I were Steinhart! :-d


Maybe they already did 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> This is a great video discussing the Phoibos $99 diver that uses the same exact watch parts sourced from the same factory that Steinhart uses......and it easily explains to me why Steinhart doesn't simply mod their case because it isn't their case at all....they buy an existing case. For them to come out with a smaller Ocean One, they'll need to either source a case that isn't too obviously someone else cases or design and manufacture their own....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, I have this too ...







Case wise is very close to my OVM, except the polished side edge (OVM doesn't have). Bracelet wise Stienhart is a few notch higher. Overall, great value for the money. |>

Buy it if you like the Sub look and need a everyday beater.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yup, I have this too ...
> View attachment 12356979
> 
> Case wise is very close to my OVM, except the polished side edge (OVM doesn't have). Bracelet wise Stienhart is a few notch higher. Overall, great value for the money. |>
> ...


Makes me wonder if you can swap movements in it......since the cases are identical......

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Makes me wonder if you can swap movements in it......since the cases are identical......


I was wondering that too but I guess the quartz movement is significantly smaller than the 2824 and so you'd need to have the proper movement holder if you wanted to retrofit a 2824 or one of it's clones in a Phoibos.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> I was wondering that too but I guess the quartz movement is significantly smaller than the 2824 and so you'd need to have the proper movement holder if you wanted to retrofit a 2824 or one of it's clones in a Phoibos.


Makes sense - and I would venture a guess those can be purchased easily.

This also explains why Steinhart is reluctant to mod any watch......because they don't make a thing.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

+1 - saying I would buy at 39mm


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Makes me wonder if you can swap movements in it......since the cases are identical......
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


I assumed you want to swap the quartz with mechanical movement. But why?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I assumed you want to swap the quartz with mechanical movement. But why?


Fun and to practice - no other reason

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Fun and to practice - no other reason
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Lol, ok.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

When is this newsletter supposed to come out in which we will find out more about these 39mm Steinys?


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

DirtyHarrie said:


> When is this newsletter supposed to come out in which we will find out more about these 39mm Steinys?


No idea fella......

........but I'm starting to feel like a conspiracy theorist here. Or maybe steinhart said they'd do a 39mm just to keep us all from asking them questions?


----------



## Cecoulter (May 13, 2011)

Since that are so good at doing homage vintage watches, this makes perfect sense!


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> No idea fella......
> 
> ........but I'm starting to feel like a conspiracy theorist here. Or maybe *steinhart said they'd do a 39mm just to keep us all from asking them questions?*


Fo show :-d
The guy on the other page was stalking them so hard, they had to


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Are there any news? I'm waiting for this new size.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

This thread kinda has me waiting to. It's totally unfounded, but I'm somehow hoping they're gonna do a Snowflake style watch in 39.


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

Sea-Dog said:


> It's totally unfounded, but I'm somehow hoping they're gonna do a Snowflake style watch in 39.


If that happens, I will be become an instant Steinhart owner. Too much to hope for?


----------



## drcab (Aug 11, 2017)

"Go big or go home" LOL


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Summer 2017, yeah right.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

drcab said:


> "Go big or go home" LOL


You'll be getting one of these then.........









Sent from my SM-T560 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

The 39mm Steinhart and the small Moon Bulova are a mirage.
It's a pity.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Hornet99 said:


> You'll be getting one of these then.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No-date, runs within COSC specs.









Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffing (Jan 26, 2014)

Thought I should chime in (my first post as I'm a leecher!)









...few more weeks to go, however that long maybe...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

jeffing said:


> Thought I should chime in (my first post as I'm a leecher!)
> 
> View attachment 12462825
> 
> ...


My hope is fading.......


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Summer is pretty much over, and winter is coming...........


----------



## binhpham1985 (Aug 27, 2017)

waiting.............


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I think we have until when ... September 20, or 21? Though as a practical matter, summer ends here in the US on Labor Day. After that, no white slacks or bright yellow dive watches.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

BigBluefish said:


> I think we have until when ... September 20, or 21? Though as a practical matter, summer ends here in the US on Labor Day. After that, no white slacks or bright yellow dive watches.


Challenge Accepted....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

I think next week is the 39mm day... Tuesday is a great day...


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

If you follow the link off the Steinhart homepage to their instagram site then you can see they put up a picture of "XXXIX" - 39 in Roman numerals.

https://www.instagram.com/steinhart_watches_official/


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Narc'd said:


> If you follow the link off the Steinhart homepage to their instagram site then you can see they put up a picture of "XXXIX" - 39 in Roman numerals.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/steinhart_watches_official/


Things are looking more promising! Usually they don't have a long build up do they?


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

0elcid0 said:


> I think next week is the 39mm day... Tuesday is a great day...


Why Tuesday? Germans don't celebrate our Labor Day or do you have an inside info that we are not aware of?


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't have any more secret info.
It is my bet.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> If you follow the link off the Steinhart homepage to their instagram site then you can see they put up a picture of "XXXIX" - 39 in Roman numerals.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/steinhart_watches_official/


I will be keeping track. The comments on the instagram page are pretty funny.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Narc'd said:


> If you follow the link off the Steinhart homepage to their instagram site then you can see they put up a picture of "XXXIX" - 39 in Roman numerals.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/steinhart_watches_official/


Yes, that XXXIX certainly looks very interesting ... especially since it also mentions " Coming Soon " !!!

A 39mm Sub with tapering bracelet would be extremely hard to resist !!!

Regards,


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

If it is a 39 mm MilSub homage ...


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

You all realise that all your hopes for Milsub homages, explorer homages, tapered bracelets, curved lugs, batman GMT (for me), etc will probably be dashed as they'll do something completely unexpected that none of us want?


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> You all realise that all your hopes for Milsub homages, explorer homages, tapered bracelets, curved lugs, batman GMT (for me), etc will probably be dashed as they'll do something completely unexpected that none of us want?


39mm yachtmaster II homage?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> You all realise that all your hopes for Milsub homages, explorer homages, tapered bracelets, curved lugs, batman GMT (for me), etc will probably be dashed as they'll do something completely unexpected that none of us want?


I've prepared for the worst, but hoped for the best.


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> You all realise that all your hopes for Milsub homages, explorer homages, tapered bracelets, curved lugs, batman GMT (for me), etc will probably be dashed as they'll do something completely unexpected that none of us want?


We talked about Pepsi GMT (at least me)... It's all I need!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

begud said:


> We talked about Pepsi GMT (at least me)... It's all I need!


.....and that's exactly what you won't get I can bet on it (pessimist here.....)


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> .....and that's exactly what you won't get I can bet on it (pessimist here.....)


I want to believe


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

39mm Ocean One series is what it is going to be - gut feeling. 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> 39mm Ocean One series is what it is going to be - gut feeling.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Yep, I'd kinda taken that as a given. But what style? Start off with a straight forward sub homage? Or something more interesting?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, I'd kinda taken that as a given. But what style? Start off with a straight forward sub homage? Or something more interesting?


The million dollar question......I bet they're simply smaller versions of the existing watches like they used to make.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Another teaser on Instagram?










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

Now I'm thinking...will they unveil the new 39mm tomorrow, on 3rd of September (3/9)?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Forever8895 said:


> Now I'm thinking...will they unveil the new 39mm tomorrow, on 3rd of September (3/9)?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Good thinking!

Life's What You Make It


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Watch the 39 is a date reference - not a size reference lol (even though they've said 39mm is coming soon)...

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Watch the 39 is a date reference - not a size reference lol (even though they've said 39mm is coming soon)...
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Then there will be enough tears to fill a bathtub from everyone here.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

So definitely not 3rd of September then... I'm still waiting...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Forever8895 said:


> So definitely not 3rd of September then... I'm still waiting...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bunch of teasing s*its......


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Irrationally waiting for a snowflake homage from Steinhart... 

So, to pass the time, what's Labor Day anyway? Greetingz from Zermany


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

This is getting ridiculous, one teaser is nice, second one is ok if at least has a message or a clue in it. They did like seven of them without making any sense...


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

Sea-Dog said:


> So, to pass the time, what's Labor Day anyway? Greetingz from Zermany


Its a worker's day, similar to May Day, I think.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Thanks! 

So come on, Steinhart, labor up and get some work done. I've got 400 bucks that are burning a hole in my pocket!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Steinhart can learn a think or two from Dan Henry on how to do teasers: one is enough. Their teasers started from being exciting to being annoying almost immediately. Just release the watch already.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I don't mind the teasers, just as long as it didn't turn out to be anticlimax when the watch actually show up. :-d


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ watch it's gonna be a 39mm triton or pilot watch. =p I do start to wonder if a 39mm ovm will fit weird if they kept the flat lugs


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

househalfman said:


> Steinhart can learn a think or two from Dan Henry on how to do teasers: one is enough.


Good that you mentioned it. Their teaser of the 1070 model in 40mm is promising and to the point. It's landing tomorrow! Should I wait for Steinhart?

__
http://instagr.am/p/BYmGlnLgBNY/


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Im crying, check the site :roll:


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Just checked out the Steinhart website for 39mm offerings. Anyone think that they are going for the female market? The only one of interest is sold out as well?! I'm disappointed.....


----------



## commanche (Dec 10, 2014)

So..it turns out to be ladies line.. I didnt see that coming.. I should have... :'(


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

The all black one looks nice but, sadly, no GMT model. Sad, really.


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Anticlimax !!!

Well, I guess it could have been a lot worse ...

It's a beginning, hopefully... with others to come in this range.

Regards,


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

commanche said:


> So..it turns out to be ladies line.. I didnt see that coming.. I should have... :'(


Mostly, I guess... they do have one with black bezel and dial.


----------



## Forever8895 (Oct 12, 2014)

After all those stupid teasers, I thought they will go big with a new design. Sadly, they are just lazy. Still the same old case, same straight lugs. And PINK?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

I would have thought that their GMT was a top seller and that they would offer it. I have less of an issue with the straight lugs (I own a Seamaster spectre with straight and at 41mm and straight lugs it wears just fine) but with the bracelet not tapering. I wonder if they're planning on adding to the lineup. I emailed Judith. If anyone finds out, please share.


----------



## lil Mac (Oct 4, 2015)

The bracelet does taper:

*



Strap & Buckle

Click to expand...

*


> Strap Stainless steel 20x16 mm screwed
> Buckle Stainless steel 16 mm safety deployment clasp with logo


I ordered it already, 28 minutes after I the email got into my inbox 
The one thing I'm not 100% sure I like yet or not though is it looks like they're using the same indices (and hands too?) as the 42mm version, so it balances a bit different.
But still, I can't wait.
I'm surprised they didn't do the OVM though.
If only they did this for all their Ocean ones, including the GMT's. Probably a good thing, or else I'd have a pepsi bezel GMT and the Steeve McQueen explorer on order too!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

THEY'RE HERE GO GO GO

Ordered black on black


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Just checked out the Steinhart website for 39mm offerings. Anyone think that they are going for the female market? The only one of interest is sold out as well?! I'm disappointed.....


Which one sold out? The 5 pieces of 39 mm is available, which I just checked. Unless there is a 6th I missed ...

Anyway, order placed on the black ceramic.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yaaaaaaawn!

Low expectations are the key to happiness, I guess. 

I'm keeping my 400 bucks for now.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

phlabrooy said:


> Anticlimax !!!
> 
> Well, I guess it could have been a lot worse ...
> 
> ...


Lol, not for me though, even though it didn't have the 39 mm MilSub. Already pull my trigger on the black.

Actually, I'm surprised they have pink! I think they are very shrewd indeed. The guys will buy the bigger 42/44 mm, then buy along the 39 mm to keep their wife/girlfriend happy.

Well, if the MilSub comes later, I'll be ready.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Sea-Dog said:


> Yaaaaaaawn!
> 
> Low expectations are the key to happiness, I guess.
> 
> I'm keeping my 400 bucks for now.


Yup, I'm happy.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Well, to think I nearly pulled my trigger on the 40 mm Dan Henry 1970 just about 12 hours ago ...

Nevermind, Dan Henry can wait. :-d


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, to think I nearly pulled my trigger on the 40 mm Dan Henry 1970 just about 12 hours ago ...
> 
> Nevermind, Dan Henry can wait. :-d


You know what... same here! I was so certain that I would be purchasing the Dan Henry..

For now, Im aiming the Green. Black is on the back of my mind though.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> You know what... same here! I was so certain that I would be purchasing the Dan Henry..
> 
> For now, Im aiming the Green. Black is on the back of my mind though.


Lol, the white and ice blue is on the back of my mind now! :-d


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, the white and ice blue is on the back of my mind now! :-d


The white has a Bamford feel to it actually.

Gnomon just sent out a mailer as well but the watches will start shipping on 14 Sep. Was wondering if it is worth it to pay the extra SGD 40 for extended 180 days warranty and additional Nato.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> The white has a Bamford feel to it actually.
> 
> Gnomon just sent out a mailer as well but the watches will start shipping on 14 Sep. Was wondering if it is worth it to pay the extra SGD 40 for extended 180 days warranty and additional Nato.


My experience with Gnomon Watches starting this year is really no good, which I rather not talk about in details. But the bottomline is I no longer trust their 180 days extended warranty, and nato straps are actually quite low cost ($1-$5 range). In fact, I'm so pissed with them, I probably not buying anything from them, like forever.

And sorry, to any fans of Gnomon Watches here.


----------



## Aureliano (Jun 20, 2015)

Got an email from Judy in response to my question about plans to make a 39mm GMT.

She said no more 39 models are planned. Oh well.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> My experience with Gnomon Watches starting this year is really no good, which I rather not talk about in details. But the bottomline is I no longer trust their 180 days extended warranty, and nato straps are actually quite low cost ($1-$5 range). In fact, I'm so pissed with them, I probably not buying anything from them, like forever.
> 
> And sorry, to any fans of Gnomon Watches here.


I sense your great discomfort in dealing with them. Guess I've not used the 180 days warranty yet for my OVM Maxi. Hope it stays that way.

Seems like I should be ordering from Steinhart straight then. Kermit, here I come!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Aureliano said:


> Got an email from Judy in response to my question about plans to make a 39mm GMT.
> 
> She said no more 39 models are planned. Oh well.


That is sooooo disappointing to hear........


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Which one sold out? The 5 pieces of 39 mm is available, which I just checked. Unless there is a 6th I missed ...
> 
> Anyway, order placed on the black ceramic.


When I first checked the black version was showing as sold out......


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

phlabrooy said:


> Anticlimax !!!


All those annoying teasers for this? Really? :roll:


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The 39mm Steiny was a bit of a mythical beast but now they've finally arrived I want one but I'm saving my pennies for the new Scurfa when it comes out.


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Cheers to everyone who're happy with these.

So, anyone planning to charm your better half with one of the more feminine pieces?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Any idea what the lug to lug measurements are? I'm guessing 47.5mm. 

I'm glad the bracelet tapers to 16mm....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Well woke up this morning, didn't expect this......... No real combination is a must have, and no GMT is disappointing. I'll see the initial reviews first when people get their hands on the watch. For about $420 the all white version does seem interesting. I wonder if the BGW9 lume is any good. Biggest disappointment is no lumed bezel and only flat sapphire crystal. I guess I will wait for Tisell.

My trusty A9 will still have no friends, haha


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

AVS_Racing said:


> Well woke up this morning, didn't expect this......... No real combination is a must have, and no GMT is disappointing. I'll see the initial reviews first when people get their hands on the watch. For about $420 the all white version does seem interesting. I wonder if the BGW9 lume is any good. Biggest disappointment is no lumed bezel and only flat sapphire crystal. I guess I will wait for Tisell.
> 
> My trusty A9 will still have no friends, haha
> 
> View attachment 12483463


Where is my GMT????!!!!?? Shoot.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Is it my imagination or is the 39mm version less glossy than the 42mm version? Hope it won't be a light grey dial as per the OVM 2.0

Certainly the 39mm version looks better balanced as a design.....









Sent from my SM-T560 using Tapatalk


----------



## mistercoffee1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Dec1968 said:


> Any idea what the lug to lug measurements are? I'm guessing 47.5mm.
> 
> I'm glad the bracelet tapers to 16mm....
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


If I resize the photo on my screen to where the diameter matches 39mm on my calipers, the lug to lug looks about 47 ish.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

mistercoffee1 said:


> If I resize the photo on my screen to where the diameter matches 39mm on my calipers, the lug to lug looks about 47 ish.


Thank you!

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

For sure, 47mm lug to lug length listed in the Gnomon email


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Looks to still have those straight skinny lugs. Pass.. I really wish they would design a better case. They nail so much other goodness.


----------



## Dalll (Jan 27, 2011)

Dec1968 said:


> Any idea what the lug to lug measurements are? I'm guessing 47.5mm.
> 
> I'm glad the bracelet tapers to 16mm....
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Yes !! Tapering to 16mm is cool !!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## siNdreAd (Mar 12, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> I wonder if the BGW9 lume is any good.


Imo it's great. Think it's rated second behind C3. It glows blue and looks whiter when not glowing. I'm a lume freak and I just look for C3 or BGW9. All my watches with BGW9 are legible in darkness in the AM if charged before bed. Best-


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm looking forward to an OVM 39.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Bgw9 vs C1 which one lasts longer? 

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ I would say BGW9, I've never had any good results with C1


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

My 42mm O1 has the C1 which charges fast and quite bright, but the lume goes off pretty fast too.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

According to Gnomon's website, the L2L would be 47mm. Loving the tapering bracelet too 


Dec1968 said:


> Any idea what the lug to lug measurements are? I'm guessing 47.5mm.
> 
> I'm glad the bracelet tapers to 16mm....
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Revisited Steinhart's website... Black is sold out!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jamesezra said:


> Revisited Steinhart's website... Black is sold out!


Looks like they have a hit on their hands!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

yeah.. that Black one looks good. Shall see if I stick to my green 



yankeexpress said:


> Looks like they have a hit on their hands!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> When I first checked the black version was showing as sold out......


Bro, too late. Now it is really sold out. :-d


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Is it my imagination or is the 39mm version less glossy than the 42mm version? Hope it won't be a light grey dial as per the OVM 2.0
> 
> Certainly the 39mm version looks better balanced as a design.....
> 
> ...


I'll let you know, once I received it, approx. 2 weeks now.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I assume you bought direct from Steinhart?


SimpleWatchMan said:


> I'll let you know, once I received it, approx. 2 weeks now.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> I assume you bought direct from Steinhart?


Yes, of course!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

hmmm.. why 2 weeks then?



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Yes, of course!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> hmmm.. why 2 weeks then?


Well, it stated 2-3 days to start the delivery. With the huge number of blacks sold out, I expect about 1 week later then I'll receive my shipping notification. And another 1 week to 10 days for the shipping from Germany to Singapore, checked through customs, and finally reach my hands.

Of course if Steinhart can sent it to reach me 1 week from now, I'll be happier.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

hmmm you have a point. And there I was expecting it to reach Singapore in 3-5 days! Wishful thinking... but hopeful 



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Well, it stated 2-3 days to start the delivery. With the huge number of blacks sold out, I expect about 1 week later then I'll receive my shipping notification. And another 1 week to 10 days for the shipping from Germany to Singapore, checked through customs, and finally reach my hands.
> 
> Of course if Steinhart can sent it to reach me 1 week from now, I'll be happier.


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

Was looking forward to an OVM or something different....Not an another modern sub homage. I mean, if i wanted a sub homage, i would've already bought a Squale 1545. 
I think they missed their target customer base. I guess they wanted to cater to the female audience, but cmon, it's already difficult to find a woman wearing a watch, let alone a 'big' automatic watch. I bet a 39 OVM would've been sold out even faster than the black version. 
Well now, i'll keep my 400 for now.


----------



## valetchrome (Dec 15, 2013)

Oh my that 39mm size, l2l and especially the bracelet that tapers to 16mm(finally a modern bracelet that does taper to 16mm!!!) is really calling to me. I'd be getting my first steinhart if they launch the titanium 500 or ovm in that size.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

Aureliano said:


> Got an email from Judy in response to my question about plans to make a 39mm GMT.
> 
> She said no more 39 models are planned. Oh well.


Crushed hopes... no OVM (or an actually interesting variation on the sub theme, that is) in 39mm from Steinhart. I agree that it would've sold out even quicker. Their loss...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

^^ No worries. I predict they wil make one 6 - 24 months from now. Just need a bit of patience till then, lol.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Sea-Dog said:


> Crushed hopes... no OVM (or an actually interesting variation on the sub theme, that is) in 39mm from Steinhart. I agree that it would've sold out even quicker. Their loss...


Give Gnomon some time. I bet they have a Limited Edition version sometime with precisely that in mind.....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> Give Gnomon some time. I bet they have a Limited Edition version sometime with precisely that in mind.....
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


Based on what I know, Gnomon Watches did some LE versions from Squale, not LE version from Steinhart, at least for the past 3 years. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Based on what I know, Gnomon Watches did some LE versions from Squale, not LE version from Steinhart, at least for the past 3 years. But I could be wrong.


They did 2 recent limited edition Ocean GMT's for Gnomon. I believe they have also did limiteds for Gnomon of the Ocean vintages.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> They did 2 recent limited edition Ocean GMT's for Gnomon. I believe they have also did limiteds for Gnomon of the Ocean vintages.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Like I said, I could be wrong. 

But wow, I just received Steinhart notification that my Ocean one 39 mm will start shipping this Friday! With some luck, I might be able to receive it next week Friday.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Like I said, I could be wrong.
> 
> But wow, I just received Steinhart notification that my Ocean one 39 mm will start shipping this Friday! With some luck, I might be able to receive it next week Friday.


Awesome. Mine has moved from Pending to Processing. Hoping it will start shipping on Friday (with yours!)

Sidenote... Green is sold out as well!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Awesome. Mine has moved from Pending to Processing. Hoping it will start shipping on Friday (with yours!)
> 
> Sidenote... Green is sold out as well!


Well, we'll keep our fingers crossed then. ;-)


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Bro, too late. Now it is really sold out. :-d






SimpleWatchMan said:


> I'll let you know, once I received it, approx. 2 weeks now.


I was on the fence to be honest with this one. The black dial version is the only one of interest and I'm not 100% sure I want a straight up modern sub homage, I was hoping for a GMT or vintage version, as a lot of others were. I'm sure I'd like it but I'll be happy to wait for others to post up some real world pics and make a judgement. Knowing Steinhart they'll be getting more in stock eventually......

I'm very surprised that they aren't planning to do any other versions. Maybe that will change now they've seen the interest :think:.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Dynamite Kid19 said:


> They did 2 recent limited edition Ocean GMT's for Gnomon. I believe they have also did limiteds for Gnomon of the Ocean vintages.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Correct. I know because I bought one myself.....OVM LE....

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

Just received an email from Gnomon this morning. I thought it was hot off the press but looks as if 
people here are already ordering and receiving! I am really excited about this. Hopefully, Steinhart 
will consider doing a lot more of the range in this size. I had sold all my 42mm as I just could not 
live with the large size. Looks like I need to clear some funds to move onto Steinhart!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

My 39 black ceramic has shipped direct from Steinhart. Expected delivery is Monday. Pics upon receipt. Soon...


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

D6AMIA6N said:


> My 39 black ceramic has shipped direct from Steinhart. Expected delivery is Monday. Pics upon receipt. Soon...


Do you have other Ocean One watches? Would love to see some size by side size comparisons!


----------



## Zellmo (Apr 24, 2017)

I don't understand why the black version doesn't have a lume pip on the bezel, whereas the Kermit (green) does. I would have understood the lumed triangel if the rest of the bezel markers had been lumed, but that is obviously not the case.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

I wish they'd done a 39mm OVM.  
The Kermit looks good, but it's a straight-up sub homage, and I just can't go there. 
(This is where you tell me why it ISN'T a plain old homage to give me some excuse to get it...)


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

D6AMIA6N said:


> My 39 black ceramic has shipped direct from Steinhart. Expected delivery is Monday. Pics upon receipt. Soon...


Lol, so is mine. Better than I expected, no need to wait for 2 weeks. Hooray! |>


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Zellmo said:


> I don't understand why the black version doesn't have a lume pip on the bezel, whereas the Kermit (green) does. I would have understood the lumed triangel if the rest of the bezel markers had been lumed, but that is obviously not the case.


Welcome, and congrats on your 1st post.

Well, if you check Steinhart website, it shows the green is aluminium bezel, while the rest are ceramic bezel.

To be honest, I prefer the big triangle lumed marker at 12, than the lume pip on the bezel. I also prefer just the triangle lumed marker than all the rest of the bezel markers lumed. :-d


----------



## Zellmo (Apr 24, 2017)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Welcome, and congrats on your 1st post.
> 
> Well, if you check Steinhart website, it shows the green is aluminium bezel, while the rest are ceramic bezel.
> 
> To be honest, I prefer the big triangle lumed marker at 12, than the lume pip on the bezel. I also prefer just the triangle lumed marker than all the rest of the bezel markers lumed. :-d


Thanks. And yes, you're right, we all have our preferences 

Personally, I'm not that fond of the six digit Subs, so I would have gone for the Kermit look-alike if I didn't already have the real deal. However, if they ever make a 39mm pepsi, I'll buy it immediately  I would also be all over a blue 39mm snowflake!


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Those with them on the way already, did y'all order from gnomon or straight from steinhart? Gnomon is saying shipping on the 14th ATM. Think they know how many they got coming? I'm still on the fence.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Zellmo said:


> Thanks. And yes, you're right, we all have our preferences
> 
> Personally, I'm not that fond of the six digit Subs, so I would have gone for the Kermit look-alike if I didn't already have the real deal. However, if they ever make a 39mm pepsi, I'll buy it immediately  I would also be all over a blue 39mm snowflake!


Lol, personally I prefer 5 digit Subs more. 

Well, I have a kermit look-alike. My non date version of the 60th anniversary ...







Ceramic bezel and only lume pip. Cost about half of Steinhart 39 mm green. Imo, the Marine Diver a better value sub, though quality of Ocean One 39 mm is better quality.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

SVTFreak said:


> Those with them on the way already, did y'all order from gnomon or straight from steinhart? Gnomon is saying shipping on the 14th ATM. Think they know how many they got coming? I'm still on the fence.


To answer your 1st question, mine ordered direct from Steinhart. 3 more days I'll find out how good is this new Steinhart Ocean 1.

No idea of your 2nd question though. My guess is that this initial batch of black could be about 80 - 200 pieces. :think:


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)

Id buy the blue/red gmt if they make it in the 39


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Purchased direct from Steinhart, FedEx says tomorrow, I am skeptical. We'll see....


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, personally I prefer 5 digit Subs more.
> 
> Well, I have a kermit look-alike. My non date version of the 60th anniversary ...
> View attachment 12489377
> ...


I have TWO Tisell Subs. Love them.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## Cormorant11 (Apr 3, 2015)

Are the bracelets on those Tissels tapered?


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Cormorant11 said:


> Are the bracelets on those Tissels tapered?


Yes...20-16 taper like a real Submariner

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> I have TWO Tisell Subs. Love them.
> 
> Instagram - Dec1968watches


I have 1Tisell Sub v1 black, 1 Tisell Sub v1 green (Hulk), 1 Tisell Sub v2.0 no date black dial/green bezel (Kermit), and 2 Tisell vintage red Submersible.

I love all 5 of them. More so for the unique Submersibles.


----------



## Deep.Eye (Jul 17, 2016)

Well, for 200$/€ it's a bargain. It'd be interesting to mod one of these, maybe with a different dial and snowflake hands. Does it really have a ceramic bezel?



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, personally I prefer 5 digit Subs more.
> 
> Well, I have a kermit look-alike. My non date version of the 60th anniversary ...
> View attachment 12489377
> ...


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Deep.Eye said:


> Well, for 200$/€ it's a bargain. It'd be interesting to mod one of these, maybe with a different dial and snowflake hands. Does it really have a ceramic bezel?


YES, Tisell Subs have ceramic bezel inserts. But I'm not 100% sure for my 2 vintage red Submersibles.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm sure it is just a strategic move by Steinhart to introduce the Ocean 1 black and green first to suck us in. Firstly, they needed to grab our attention by dropping what many Steinhart fans have been crying out for – a 39mm diver. They will need to maintain our attention by drip feeding us new 39mm models now and then. It wouldn’t make sense for them to drop many models at once as QC would likely suffer. Also, by drip feeding us new 39mm models, they can maintain the buzz. I’m no marketing expert, but it makes sense for an established company – similar to what tech and car manufacturers do.

Now back to my man cave as I wait 4 years for a 39mm GMT Batman.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, so is mine. Better than I expected, no need to wait for 2 weeks. Hooray! |>


And i just received notification that my Green is on its way! Should be here in Singapore by Monday


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> And i just received notification that my Green is on its way! Should be here in Singapore by Monday


Lol, you & me ... typical kiasu Singaporean. ;-)

Just kidding. :-d

Anyway, congrats to both of us. |>


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I will have it this morning by 10:30am EST. Pics soon after!


----------



## lukeap69 (Apr 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> I'm sure it is just a strategic move by Steinhart to introduce the Ocean 1 black and green first to suck us in. Firstly, they needed to grab our attention by dropping what many Steinhart fans have been crying out for - a 39mm diver. They will need to maintain our attention by drip feeding us new 39mm models now and then. It wouldn't make sense for them to drop many models at once as QC would likely suffer. Also, by drip feeding us new 39mm models, they can maintain the buzz. I'm no marketing expert, but it makes sense for an established company - similar to what tech and car manufacturers do.
> 
> Now back to my man cave as I wait 4 years for a 39mm GMT Batman.


Yep, 39 Batman GMT is where my money will be.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Lol, you & me ... typical kiasu Singaporean. ;-)
> 
> Just kidding. :-d
> 
> Anyway, congrats to both of us. |>


^5 SGPride  Congrats too!


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

7" wrist


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

I just ordered mine from gnomon. They saying ship on the 14th. Guess we'll see.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

D6AMIA6N said:


> 7" wrist


Wow, it seems like this is the first picture of the 39 mm. Looking great! |>

Btw, that a 62mas reissue SPB051 besides the Steinhart?


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm really hoping someone with a 40mm Squale 1545 can chime in and share a comparison between the two. I have the Squale, and although minor, I think the smaller Steinhart will fit a little better on me.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, correct, JDM version, SBDC051


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

The proportions look perfect! I too have a 7" wrist and prefer 40-ish mm dive watches (wearing a SLA017 as I type).

Not to hijack this thread, but I came here curious about how this new Steinhart would look and ended up on the pre-order for the new Dan Henry 40 mm that was mentioned a few pages back. The Dan Henry is also an homage, but from an obscure diver from the late 60's that had a very short run.



D6AMIA6N said:


> 7" wrist


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Yes, correct, JDM version, SBDC051


Looks good on you buddy! beautiful piece, makes me want to see mine ASAP!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Yes, correct, JDM version, SBDC051


Very nice. |>

JDM or not, I already planned for this model in my collection, exactly 1 year from now, lol. :-d


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Hopefully this proves useful for some. Comparisons with the ubiquitous SKX009, and the popular new 62mas reinterpretation. If anyone wants more or specific pics, just let me know and I'll do my best to accommodate.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting on a 7" wrist. Looking forward to more pics on other wrists. 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Do you find the lugs too flat? it does seem to still be long compared to the SKX


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

AVS_Racing said:


> Do you find the lugs too flat? it does seem to still be long compared to the SKX


The SKX is a short case no matter what.

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

47mm lug to lug, so no, lugs are not too long at all. Not sure if I'll unwrap it, may just send it back. It's nice, but sort of boring.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Hopefully this proves useful for some. Comparisons with the ubiquitous SKX009, and the popular new 62mas reinterpretation. If anyone wants more or specific pics, just let me know and I'll do my best to accommodate.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. :-!

Yup, the big triangle lume at 12 of bezel is really brighter. Imo, it is more practical for diving activities than most full lumed markers bezels, which usually are very weak during actual practical applications. Of course, the most practical would be a dive computer.

One thing I noticed, which stops me from getting a 42 mm Ocean 1 ceramic for 3 years, is the legibility of bezel markers seems a bit poor at certain angle. Hopefully, my perception of this will change when I have the actual watch on hand.

Looking forward to mine on Monday.


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm eager to see the bezel insert dimensions to determine if any other inserts will fit - I am not a fan of that insert. 

Instagram - Dec1968watches


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

itsreallydarren said:


> I'm really hoping someone with a 40mm Squale 1545 can chime in and share a comparison between the two. I have the Squale, and although minor, I think the smaller Steinhart will fit a little better on me.


I have a squale 1545 currently and a steinhart 39 on order. If no one else does, I'll post photos side by side once it arrives.



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Of course, the most practical would be a dive computer.


My watch is a backup to my computer. Always.


----------



## ironcross27 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the helpful comparison. It still amazes me how much better Seiko's lume is then just about anything else.


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

I know it's still early days, any thoughts or comparisons to the Squale 20 Atmos Maxi? 39mm v 40mm...


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

There's a video up on YouTube from "Random Rob's" channel, give a good view of the new watch. that black ceramic bezel insert sure is hart to read under certain lighting.


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

That bezel is reflective but so pretty lol. 

I wonder if the cyclops will come off easily? Anyone wanna volunteer to try it? Hah

When I ordered mine, gnomon said shipping on the 14th. I just went and looked and now says 16th. Other colors still say 14th. Sure hope they aren't so over sold some miss out.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Narc'd said:


> There's a video up on YouTube from "Random Rob's" channel, give a good view of the new watch. that black ceramic bezel insert sure is hart to read under certain lighting.


Thanks for posting that, the video was really helpful with seeing what it's like......|>

I've been back and forth about this watch and whether to get one and seeing this video has made up my mind that I'll wait to see if anything more interesting comes out in the 39mm size. Probably......... b-)


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn dudes video might make me keep mine. We'll see...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hornet99 said:


> Thanks for posting that, the video was really helpful with seeing what it's like......|>
> 
> I've been back and forth about this watch and whether to get one and seeing this video has made up my mind that I'll wait to see if anything more interesting comes out in the 39mm size. Probably......... b-)


Same here. I'll hold off.

The "Mercedes "(peace sign for you baby boomers) hour hand is a no for me. I've got several of them. Was hoping for a brushed or black pvd case. But overall very good diameter,lug to lug, height and lug width.

I have a feeling Steinhart and or Gnomon will be coming up with more 39mm.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> Same here. I'll hold off.
> 
> The "Mercedes "(peace sign for you baby boomers) hour hand is a no for me. I've got several of them. Was hoping for a brushed or black pvd case. But overall very good diameter,lug to lug, height and lug width.
> 
> I have a feeling Steinhart and or Gnomon will be coming up with more 39mm.


I'd agree the size is great and I'm sure it'll be an excellent fit on my 7" wrist, but like you I was hoping for something more interesting than a pink MOP fashion diver (OK I'm picking on that one....). Maybe I'm just a lone voice howling at the moon and the pink dialed monstrosity is selling like hot cakes?! Anyone purchased anything other than black or green versions? Hmmmm?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> I'd agree the size is great and I'm sure it'll be an excellent fit on my 7" wrist, but like you I was hoping for something more interesting than a pink MOP fashion diver (OK I'm picking on that one....). Maybe I'm just a lone voice howling at the moon and the pink dialed monstrosity is selling like hot cakes?! Anyone purchased anything other than black or green versions? Hmmmm?


Lol. I might want the mother of pearl blue or/and white after receiving my black tomorrow.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Damn dudes video might make me keep mine. We'll see...


Well, as I already have and still own the v1.x OVM, the video just affirmed my exact expectation of the new 39 mm.

The only thing now is how the new 39 mm will fit my wrist, compared to the rest of my Sub homages (or copy, whatever). Another 27 hours more of waiting ...


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Aureliano said:


> Got an email from Judy in response to my question about plans to make a 39mm GMT.
> 
> She said no more 39 models are planned. Oh well.


Good to see there's 39mm model with tapered bracelet in the line up but the statement about no other 39mm models planned is really disappointing.

The tall but small crown with the short crown guards on the 39mm model looks a little off putting to me.


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

I admit I almost picked up the pink one. If it was just pink instead of MOP pink, I would have. Even thought about white but same with the whole MOP thing.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Came in yesterday, but today unwrap ...

















































Nice, 2 pieces of 3/4 links included.






















Very nice. Put a smile on my face when I wear it. The highly reflective bezel isn't as ignoring as I expected. If fact, when handled in person, it feels like a hybrid between aluminium and ceramic. Very unique bezel experience. I love it! |>


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

^^ does your bezel sound very hollow and with lots of play like the review? Anyone order a white one? I'm really curious how the MOP turned out.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Nope sound totally fine for me. And no play for mine too.


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

I can't wait! Gnomon is saying they expect the get them Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Gdavis111 (Sep 1, 2017)

Ordered mine today. Before ordering I emailed Steinhart to ask if the Vintage red might be offered in 39mm.
They responded, promptly I must say, and explained they had no plans other than the 39 mm models just now offered.
Hope that changes, I like the look of the sand dial markers and red print.


----------



## davymcl2017 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi all,

This is my very first post on teh forum.

Received mine, in Dublin, this morning. Surprised it took so long to come from Germany. I have posted a few quick pics, as I am in work, along side the 42mm Ocean One.

Initial thoughts;

-Size and proportions are perfect, for me I much prefer the smaller, vintage sizing
-The taper and clasp on the bracelet are a much nicer size, again for me.
-The finish on the outer bezel ring is polished, compared to the 42mm more brushed finish. This does give the 39mm a shiner look face on.
-The bezel rachet sounds the same as the 42mm. There is little to no play in mine, once it settles in to a click.
- The cyclops is not 2x, as previous stated somewhere. The cyclops mag is the same as the 42mm.
- I haven't yet removed all the plastic, but the bracelet on the 39mm feels a little looser, close to the case, than the 42mm. The gap between the links, at the case end links, seem a little bit wider on the 39mm. But this is just an initial quick look. I will have a closer look when I get home this evening.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Moar pics ...


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Y'all killing me!


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Moar pics ...
> 
> View attachment 12502439
> 
> ...


How big are your wrists SWM? Looks like it is still sitting flat across your wrist.....


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> How big are your wrists SWM? Looks like it is still sitting flat across your wrist.....


Bro, lol, my wrist is girly size of 6.5" now. Well, at least it seats better than my OVM. Here is another view of my 39 mm.








Honestly, the only Sub homages that sits well enough on wrist is the Armida A11 ...







View attachment 12502523


... Tisell vintage red Submersible (sorry, can't find this wrist shot),

and maybe Nth Sub...








Anyway, I like the head on look of this 39 mm, maybe just a bit better than my ...








Anyway, most watches with thick back case will not seat well with my wrist, that I know too well, lol.
Here is my 42 mm ...














View attachment 12502503


You probably start to see the common relationship between all the watches that sits better on my wrist, with the exception of Ticino Sea-Viper, which sits super high on my wrist due to the high back dome case screw-in cover. ;-)


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Gnomon showing out of stock now, no option or order. Still showing shipping 16th. The MoP faced ones all showing in stock. 

Ahh the anxiety. Lol


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

[email protected] FLAT LUGS.......LOL



SimpleWatchMan said:


> Moar pics ...
> 
> View attachment 12502439
> 
> ...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Anyway, I like the head on look of this 39 mm, maybe just a bit better than my ...
> View attachment 12502563


That Sub looks just a tad off on your wrist....why don't you just send it my way and I will take care of it for ya! LOL!!!!


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> That Sub looks just a tad off on your wrist....why don't you just send it my way and I will take care of it for ya! LOL!!!!


Yeah sure bro ... over my dead body, LOL. :-d


----------



## rubenoso (Feb 21, 2017)

Can anyone post a lume shot? I'm curious if the lume is significantly better on this watch than the regular O1. How will it compare to the original or compare to a Seiko Turtle?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

rubenoso said:


> Can anyone post a lume shot? I'm curious if the lume is significantly better on this watch than the regular O1. How will it compare to the original or compare to a Seiko Turtle?


Here you go ...








I can't comment on lume compare to the Turtle, as I never handled that Seiko before. But to be honest, lume is not great, especially the applied indices.

Imo, Armida A11 BGW9 is much better.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Dec1968 said:


> [email protected] FLAT LUGS.......LOL


Lol, yup. Thank goodness the L2L is around 46.5 mm. ;-)








Moar flat lugs shots ...















The 20 mm tapered to 16 mm bracelet is really sweet.


----------



## davymcl2017 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi all. I have received mine also, as posted in pics previously. Is anybody else having an issue with changing the date, or with screwing the crown in general. I tried adjusting the date today, with the crown out a postion 1, the crown spins freely, but the date doesn't change. If I pull the crown out to position 2, the forward the hands, then put back to position 1, the date wheel starts to turn fine. 
Also, the screwing the crown doesn't have the same quality feel as my 42mm version.
I know I will need to contact Steinhart in relation to the date changing. But is anybody else having the same experience with screwing in the crown?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Mine is working fine. There should be 3 positions, 1. Winding, 2. Date change, 3. Time change.


----------



## Gdavis111 (Sep 1, 2017)

Ordered 39mm Black Tuesday from Gnomon - don't believe it has shipped yet. Site now says sold out.


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

If Steinhart stops using the lame, stupid looking mercedes hand, I'll consider getting one of these 39mm watches.


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Gdavis111 said:


> Ordered 39mm Black Tuesday from Gnomon - don't believe it has shipped yet. Site now says sold out.


I ordered mine last Friday when showed shipping on the 14th. Then went to the 16th. Still says that. Gnomon says they where delayed getting to them from steinhart (the colored ones made it). Then about the day you ordered, it switched to out of stock. I think they sold the ones they had coming in, they just hadn't received them yet. Mind you, this is strictly speculation. Last email I had with them, they expected the black Monday or Tuesday (18/19) but he still wasn't sure. I will email them on the 16th and inquire.

Trying to wait patiently. Hah


----------



## repeaterbeater (Aug 16, 2017)

> If Steinhart stops using the lame, stupid looking mercedes hand, I'll consider getting one of these 39mm watches.


Horses for courses. I think the Mercedes hands looks killer on Sub-style watches.


----------



## Gdavis111 (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks, sometimes delayed gratification is the best gratification! We'll see.


----------



## davymcl2017 (Sep 13, 2017)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Mine is working fine. There should be 3 positions, 1. Winding, 2. Date change, 3. Time change.


Let me ask a further question on this, as my 42mm is not the same as my 39mm. On my 39mm, when I unscrew the crown to position 1, it winds the movement, which I can hear clearly. But when I try to screw the crown back in, while it's being screwed in on the thread, it is still winding the movement.

This does not happen on my 42mm. On my 42mm, when I start screwing the crown in on the thread, it is not turning the movement. It's just screwing down the crown.

Can you confirm how your 39mm is? Can you hear the movement being wound when the crown has started screwing back on to the thread.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

davymcl2017 said:


> Let me ask a further question on this, as my 42mm is not the same as my 39mm. On my 39mm, when I unscrew the crown to position 1, it winds the movement, which I can hear clearly. But when I try to screw the crown back in, while it's being screwed in on the thread, it is still winding the movement.
> 
> This does not happen on my 42mm. On my 42mm, when I start screwing the crown in on the thread, it is not turning the movement. It's just screwing down the crown.
> 
> Can you confirm how your 39mm is? Can you hear the movement being wound when the crown has started screwing back on to the thread.


Well, all my mechanical watches, with screw-on crowns, does not wind when unscrew to position 1. From position 1 to screw back the crown completely onto the case, my movements such as Rolex 3130, ETA 2824, Miyota 9015 & 90s5, Selita SW200, Orient 40N5A, Seiko 4R36, SII NH35, DG2813 ... ALL will wind the movements.

Not sure why your 42 mm does not wind the movement while you screw back the crown. But my 3.5 yo Steinhart OVM 42 mm still wind the movement when I screw back the crown from position 1.

Hope the info helps. 

Edit : Sorry, it seems I have been wearing Miyota 9015s for too long. My Rolex 3130 and some ETA 2824s does not wind the movement while screw back the crown. To be clear, my Steinhart 39 mm does wind the movement while screw back the crown.


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

My squale feels like it's winding when screwing down the crown. But my 1997 submariner does not feel as though it's winding even screwing down


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

SVTFreak said:


> My squale feels like it's winding when screwing down the crown. But my 1997 submariner does not feel as though it's winding even screwing down


Yes, you're correct. My mistake. Just updated the change in my last post.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

Decided to follow a different path until Steinhart or Gnomon produce some more interesting vintage homages in 39mm......









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Decided to follow a different path until Steinhart or Gnomon produce some more interesting vintage homages in 39mm......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking great bro. I remember your wrist is 7", correct?

Anyway, that Squale GMT is 42 mm.


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Looking great bro. I remember your wrist is 7", correct?


Yep, 7" and it's a perfect fit (IMHO.....).


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Hornet99 said:


> Yep, 7" and it's a perfect fit (IMHO.....).


I'm jealous. Sometimes, I feel that I've been cursed with my girly wrist size. Lol. :-d


----------



## Hornet99 (Jun 27, 2015)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I'm jealous. Sometimes, I feel that I've been cursed with my girly wrist size. Lol. :-d


......you could always petition Squale to produce some more interesting 20 ATMOS models? Never understood why they've not done a GMT model.


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> I'm jealous. Sometimes, I feel that I've been cursed with my girly wrist size. Lol. :-d


Me and you, both, brother. Lol


----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

A bit odd that the black model has no pip on the bezel but the rest do. Any explanation?


----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

Correction: Green one does and it appears the rest don't?


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

old45 said:


> A bit odd that the black model has no pip on the bezel but the rest do. Any explanation?


The Green has a normal aluminium bezel insert ...

The others are ceramic.

Regards,


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Gnomon says later this week, saying steinhart "promised they would be delivered by end of week".


----------



## Gdavis111 (Sep 1, 2017)

SVTFreak said:


> Gnomon says later this week, saying steinhart "promised they would be delivered by end of week".


Received email from Gnomon telling me as he put "they promise to deliver it by end of this week". Not dealt with Gnomon before, but I must say incredibly quick and responsive to my email inquiry.


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Gnomon is back to showing "add to cart" but still showing shipping on the 16th... maybe we'll get an email today??? I hope!


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Still no update on shipping. I’ll email them tomorrow.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Just to combo break you guys, I recently stumbled upon this, apparently Armida is making an ETA powered A9 at 39mm. BUT they are $550...... and no high dome box crystal....


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

AVS_Racing said:


> Just to combo break you guys, I recently stumbled upon this, apparently Armida is making an ETA powered A9 at 39mm. BUT they are $550...... and no high dome box crystal....


Is the Steinhart 39 a high dome box crystal that stands proud of the bezel? I've been agonizing between this and the Squale, thought they both had flat crystals (basically) flush to the sloped bezel inserts...


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

The steinhart is a flat crystal as I understand.


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Gnomon has them in hand. They are inspecting them and prepping for shipment in order that orders where received. Mine is estimated to ship Monday.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes, I confirmed my 39 mm Steinhart is fllat sapphire crystal with the same 1.5x magnifier cyclop lens, as it's 42 mm cousins.

If you want a 40 mm vintage style dome sapphire sub homage that sits nicely on small wrist due it's flatter caseback, imho, Tisell vintage red Submersible is probably the most ideal candidate with above decent quality for the price.


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

Squale blue 20 atmos is dome faced. I’m wearing mine now. Unsure about its other color brothers but I think there are two different blacks.


----------



## Gdavis111 (Sep 1, 2017)

Had to cancel order, but I commend Gnomon and Anders Tan for their courtesy throughout.



SVTFreak said:


> Still no update on shipping. I'll email them tomorrow.


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

It’s on its way. Already in Hong Kong. Scheduled for Wednesday delivery (and I won’t be here!). So if it don’t show up tomorrow (doubtful) then I’ll have to schedule Friday delivery.


----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

AVS_Racing said:


> Just to combo break you guys, I recently stumbled upon this, apparently Armida is making an ETA powered A9 at 39mm. BUT they are $550...... and no high dome box crystal....


The new A9 with ETA inside is a nice but overpriced offering at 549 USD when compared to the Ocean 39 with aluminium bezel at 410 USD shipped to the US!

Steinhart uses an "Elaboré" grade movement, while Armida's has the standard version.


----------



## SVTFreak (Feb 20, 2016)

itsreallydarren said:


> I'm really hoping someone with a 40mm Squale 1545 can chime in and share a comparison between the two. I have the Squale, and although minor, I think the smaller Steinhart will fit a little better on me.


@itsreallydarren

Here is pic next to squale 1545 for you. It feels smaller on wrist by quite a bit due to slimness more than diameter. So far I like. My bezel is solid (maybe a tiny bit of play, can't really tell really) and clicks nice. I'm happy with it. Wears like my sub only flatter on wrist due to back cover shape.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks for the comparison picture! 

Is it just me or does the dial look bigger on the Steinhart? The Squale certainly has a more visible rehaut, maybe it's a visual contrast that makes the Squale dial look smaller.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Here is a quick and dirty shot ...









1st from left - 40 mm Squale 20 ATMOS classic, bought end of Q1 2014, in the physical store of Gnomon Watch (not through internet purchase).

2nd from left - 39 mm Steinhart Ocean One black, bought direct from Steinhart's website early this month.

2nd from right - 40 mm Ginault Ocean-Rover, bought end of Q1 this year, directly from Ginault's website, at discounted price of course.

1st from right - 40 mm Rolex Submariner 114060, bought from AD end of Q3 2013.

All are winners, at least to me. However, guess which one of the 3 Sub homages I might let go first, by early next year?


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> 1st from left - 40 mm Squale 20 ATMOS classic, bought end of Q1 2014, in the physical store of Gnomon Watch (not through internet purchase).
> 
> 2nd from left - 39 mm Steinhart Ocean One black, bought direct from Steinhart's website early this month.
> 
> ...


I'd say Squale. Steinhart 39mm is new so the novelty hasn't worn off. You mentioned that Ginault is of the highest quality homage. So that leaves Squale. How did I do?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

RNHC said:


> I'd say Squale. Steinhart 39mm is new so the novelty hasn't worn off. You mentioned that Ginault is of the highest quality homage. So that leaves Squale. How did I do?


Ding ding. Bingo! You got it right. |>


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

kelt said:


> The new A9 with ETA inside is a nice but overpriced offering at 549 USD when compared to the Ocean 39 with aluminium bezel at 410 USD shipped to the US!
> 
> Steinhart uses an "Elaboré" grade movement, while Armida's has the standard version.


Good remarks on the movements and prices. Steinhart is really hard to beat when quality/price ratio is an important factor.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyxl (Jun 29, 2017)

lvt said:


> Good remarks on the movements and prices. Steinhart is really hard to beat when quality/price ratio is an important factor.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


My steiny 500 Titanium is an almost perfect daily wearer. So understated.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Hornet99 said:


> ......you could always petition Squale to produce some more interesting 20 ATMOS models? Never understood why they've not done a GMT model.


Just realized you posted your squale gmt model on the previous page. Did you mean why squale didn't make a GMT in 40mm?


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Does anyone know when these (39mm) might be available again? I am on the waiting list... Cheers!


----------



## MadMex (Jun 18, 2010)

Get an Armida A-9 and you can't go wrong...


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Harpo said:


> Does anyone know when these (39mm) might be available again? I am on the waiting list... Cheers!


They were out of stock when I ordered, but I got a shipping notice today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harpo (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice pics. of the Armida 9, thanks. And I agree it is a nice watch, but the l2l is slightly longer and it is ever so more expensive, so the steinhart 39 is what I'd pick ideally


----------



## Katzenfutter (Nov 6, 2016)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/stei...es-summer-2017-a-4235290-29.html#post44050951
@*D6AMIA6N:*
The Steinhart is looking much darker than the other two...:think:
Is the BGW9 from the Ocean One 39mm good?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Katzenfutter said:


> Is the BGW9 from the Ocean One 39mm good?


It's standard BGW9 like on any other watch, never seen it with my eyes but from the reviews I've read the BGW9 is better than the previously used super Luminova.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## daogiahieu (Feb 19, 2018)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Here is a quick and dirty shot ...
> 
> View attachment 12540425
> 
> ...


Can you take another photo with steinhart 39 and rolex sub 40 please  
Could you measure for me the dial size without bezel of both steinhart and rolex ?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Probably already asked but...is the 39mm OVM coming back, or was that a limited production item, never to return?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

BigBluefish said:


> Probably already asked but...is the 39mm OVM coming back, or was that a limited production item, never to return?


Next batch is coming this month I believe.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

Still waiting for 39mm ti gmt


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

househalfman said:


> Next batch is coming this month I believe.


Oh...great, says my wallet. Just great...


----------



## Dec1968 (Jan 24, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram- @Dec1968watches


----------

